
Why America's Schools Have a Money Problem - klunger
http://www.npr.org/2016/04/18/474256366/why-americas-schools-have-a-money-problem
======
acconrad
I find it tragic that we set federal standards for our public schools and yet
place the majority of the financial burden on the local municipalities. That a
(public) school's success is correlated so strongly with local property taxes
is a real serious problem that should be addressed by federal intervention and
better appropriation of funds.

